# Looking for single stack GI 1911-style magazine.



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

I recently inherited a Marlin .45 Camp Carbine problem is it came without the mag

*single stack GI 1911-style magazine.* Anyone have an idea where I can find one or 20


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The best ones available are from Wilson Combat, stainless steel ones, IMHO.
They are expensive, they are ALL I use with my 1911's, have about 35-40 of them and about 50 USGI mags stored for SHTF.
You can get them from Brownells or from Wilson.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have no complaints about the Wilson 47D magazines.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Novak makes decent 1911 magazines as well.
Chip McCormick also.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Check Midway USA they should have plenty to choose from.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I picked up some Springfield flat based mags from Midway a while back for about $14 each. They run well in my beater RIA.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

I trust my life on Mec-Gar mags! All others are just for range use


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Rabies said:


> I trust my life on Mec-Gar mags! All others are just for range use


It's ironic that Mec-Gar USA is located in Connecticut but half their produce can't be sold there.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Stick said:


> Shouldn't be too hard to find.


Harder than you might think I got one at Sportsmans Warehouse and it won't lock in seems they like the square notches not the round notch. Chip McCormick power mags are supposed to be great in this little carbine guess I'll just have to cough up 25 bucks and find out.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe check out a marlin forum.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

I had a camp carbine in 45acp, the original Marlin mag and 1911 mags are both the same. Sold the gun but kept the 2 mags for my 1911. 

Mec-Gar mags will work in the camp carbine with no problem. 
Also you can remove the magazine safety so it can fire with out a mag, and you can cut down the magazine housing on the rifle to make it more compact.....kinda like how the Rugers were when they made their little carbines.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

one word= LAZY
5 second internet search and you can find those things your self.


----------



## JustInCaseTX (Oct 3, 2015)

preponadime said:


> I recently inherited a Marlin .45 Camp Carbine problem is it came without the mag
> 
> *single stack GI 1911-style magazine.* Anyone have an idea where I can find one or 20


Wilson Combat 47D. Best on the market. In my opinion.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Kimber mags work great for me.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

So far you go some pretty good suggestions on mags.
So let's now talk about yer rifle!
Take it apart, take off the trigger and magazine housing assembly, then look in the back of the receiver. Do you see a white rubber buffer? I'd suggest you replace that before you shoot it.
You absolutely need that buffer in top condition otherwise the bolt will slam into the receiver and crack the stock and cause damage to yer bolt and receiver!

Like I said I useta have a Marlin Camp Carbine in 45acp, i rebuilt it twice,sold it after the 3rd time it broke!
It's a handy little rifle but there's a reason Marlin stopped making them.

O and if you have a gen 1 replace the charging handle too!
Gen 1s you can push the charging handle in to lock the bolt open......these had a nasty habit of shearing the handle off.


----------

